# DIY E-liquid shelve life



## SAVaper (6/5/16)

Hi,

I am going to try my hand at DIY.
What is the shelve life of the PG, VG and Nic? How long can the liquids be kept before mixing and how long can the mixed juice be kept.
I do not recall seeing a expiry date on the juice I bought from the retailer.

Thanks


----------



## Richio (6/5/16)

Hi @SAVaper 
PG and Vg have a shelf life of 24 months from date of manufacture in a closed container. 
Flavour concentrates and Nicotine are around 12 months shelf life, stored under the right conditions


----------



## kyle_redbull (6/5/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @SAVaper
> PG and Vg have a shelf life of 24 months from date of manufacture in a closed container.
> Flavour concentrates and Nicotine are around 12 months shelf life, stored under the right conditions


What are those right conditions... just a dark cupboard?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/5/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @SAVaper
> PG and Vg have a shelf life of 24 months from date of manufacture in a closed container.
> Flavour concentrates and Nicotine are around 12 months shelf life, stored under the right conditions



Thanks. Would the manufacture date be on the container?


----------



## stevie g (6/5/16)

The right conditions... As little air in the storage container as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (6/5/16)

I have a couple of flavor concentrates that are 3 years old and they still taste exactly the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Richio (6/5/16)

@kyle_redbull
For nicotine, correct storage would be a closed container as oxygen will deteriorate the Nic, a dark place to block out uv rays and a cool place to keep it like a fridge. Concentrates should be kept in a dark place at room temperature.
@SAVaper I doubt there's a date on the bottle. You can always ask the person you buying it from to give you a rough idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> What are those right conditions... just a dark cupboard?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The liquids should be kept on the dark side ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

